# american bullfrog



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

does any one have any american bullfrog tadpoles for sale i have been looking for some of these for a long time


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

The tadpoles seem to be like gold dust now....we used to get them from our local aquatic shop for 50p each but I haven't seen any for ages.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

So for the tadpoles do they turn into frogs??? would they live fully under water then turn into frog and then live on wetland???


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*american bullfrogs*

the tadpoles get huge and it is supose to take 2 years to undergo metamorphosis


----------



## a.m.phibian (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Sean,

The sale of rana catesbeiana is prohibited in England due to it's potential threat to native wildlife.

Cheers


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

about time too.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

sean k said:


> the tadpoles get huge and it is supose to take 2 years to undergo metamorphosis


 
Hi, I am american and used to catch and keep these tadpoles. They actually take about 2 or 3 months, depending on the temperature to turn into fully developed frogs.They can take another few years to grow to fully mature bullfrogs. As already stated, they are a threat to uk wildlife and are now banned, but that is a shame because enthusiasts like myself would certainly not let a loved animal go into just any enviroment...anyway, that is why you cant find them. They are actually huge though....like the size of a grown mans open hand and are really loud and active. They would need a massive tank in both width and height to be kind...then again, if you find one let me know, I want some too.....


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

have youy seen the toad in australia ( cane toad ) progrmme about how it has spred and damaged the enviroment and there was soo much that they froze them and mushed them up to make garden fertilizer .


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

They are big munchers of other UK wildlife.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> have youy seen the toad in australia ( cane toad ) progrmme about how it has spred and damaged the enviroment and there was soo much that they froze them and mushed them up to make garden fertilizer .


Bufo marinus(cane toad) can not be compared to a Bullfrog.:whistling2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hi, I am american and used to catch and keep these tadpoles. They actually take about 2 or 3 months, depending on the temperature to turn into fully developed frogs.They can take another few years to grow to fully mature bullfrogs.


American bullfrog tads can take up to 2 years to morph at cooler temperatures. they come out of the water with their mouths wide open and grow fast.

If you want to keep these indoors go with a large plastic tub.

Heres a pic of one of my Bullfrog breeding ponds.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hi, I am american and used to catch and keep these tadpoles. They actually take about 2 or 3 months, depending on the temperature to turn into fully developed frogs.They can take another few years to grow to fully mature bullfrogs. As already stated, they are a threat to uk wildlife and are now banned, but that is a shame because enthusiasts like myself would certainly not let a loved animal go into just any enviroment...anyway, that is why you cant find them. They are actually huge though....like the size of a grown mans open hand and are really loud and active. They would need a massive tank in both width and height to be kind...then again, if you find one let me know, I want some too.....


Albino ones for some reason are available and are apparently perfectly legal. they are appearing on stock lists now, so enquire about it at your local store.


----------



## Abbano12 (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you know a place in the UK in east sussex that sells tadpoles and tadpole kits??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been looking for them for 2 year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Abbano12


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, oh! I saw a tadpole kit somewhwere! A clawed frog one! I'll see if i can find it!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

RIGHT 

i wish to clear this all up 

the IMPORTATION and SALE OF IMPORTED american bullfrog tadpoles and american bullfrogs is ILLEGAL 

the sale or captive bred (to be officially recognized as captive bred (by the countryside commission or whoever deals with this stuff) it must be 2nd generation captive bred like if you were selling native amphibians) tadpoles and frogs can be legally sold BUT u must have some form of proof its CB otherwise the animal could be destroyed and you could be fined etc etc. the main issue is there is not official clarification as what counts as proof and there isn't really anything official (ish) i can think of that you could show someone even if they asked. so you could easily end up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Spend_Day Is right. I looked it up.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

how can you proove its CB?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all you want... bring a net...:lol2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*albino american bullfrogs*

i have found out now that albino american bullfrogs are perfectly legal to keep i have found some one who might be able to get hold of some as well, does any one know why albino american bullfrogs are legal????? as i suppose if people were to release these into the wild as well they could have an effect on native wildlife as well?????

thanks


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

sean k said:


> i have found out now that albino american bullfrogs are perfectly legal to keep i have found some one who might be able to get hold of some as well, does any one know why albino american bullfrogs are legal????? as i suppose if people were to release these into the wild as well they could have an effect on native wildlife as well?????
> 
> thanks


Wow... I think maybe because albinos are rarer and perhaps almost all are captive bred. I think that they are also weaker perhaps???


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*american bullfrogs*

i doubt they are weaker as they would still get to the same size and eat like crazy as it would be like saying a albino hornedfrog, is not as strong as a green phase hornedfrog, but they both get big and eat everything. lol lol. i saw some american bullfrog yesterday i went to this zoo type thing caled wildwood and i saw quite a few american bullfrogs, in an outdoor enclosure, i was throwing grasshoppers in with them and they were going mental for them. lol lol

if the person i no can get hold of any albino american bullfrogs, i will definatly get one and i will post pics on hear. lol


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

sean k said:


> i doubt they are weaker as they would still get to the same size and eat like crazy as it would be like saying a albino hornedfrog, is not as strong as a green phase hornedfrog, but they both get big and eat everything. lol lol. i saw some american bullfrog yesterday i went to this zoo type thing caled wildwood and i saw quite a few american bullfrogs, in an outdoor enclosure, i was throwing grasshoppers in with them and they were going mental for them. lol lol
> 
> if the person i no can get hold of any albino american bullfrogs, i will definatly get one and i will post pics on hear. lol


Yey!!! I like those bullfrogs. Never seen/heard of someone on here who has an albino. 
I said 'could be weaker' because... Albinos usually are but it seems stupid now :lol2:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I know where they have some Bullfrogs for sale. Yank ones, none of this African wiffle waffle.


----------



## CraigMK (Mar 7, 2019)

I am looking for an American bullfrog,Albino or normal if anyone knows of any for sale please


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

CraigMK said:


> I am looking for an American bullfrog,Albino or normal if anyone knows of any for sale please


:welcome:to the Forum.

Have a look in the Amphibian Classifieds, and then start your own thread in there (better than adding to a 10 year old one) :2thumb:


----------

